# Good smoke at low temp. How do i get wood chips to produce good smoke at 200-225?



## mroyle (Apr 5, 2020)

How do i get wood chips to produce good smoke at 200-225? I have tough time getting them to be totally used up without turning up temp.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 5, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! What are you cooking on?


----------



## mike243 (Apr 5, 2020)

spread the chips out on a plate and nuke for a few minutes before you start using them,it works with pellets and I suspect it will work on chips too


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2020)

mroyle said:


> How do i get wood chips to produce good smoke at 200-225? I have tough time getting them to be totally used up without turning up temp.


Welcome to the forum!
Frankly it's going to be hard to get wood to burn or smoulder at those low temps.
I use a piece of 2x4 with a hole drilled in it to hold my pit probe and usually run 250 to 270.
It's just barely charred and still intact after 3 years....


----------



## mroyle (Apr 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! What are you cooking on?


Camp Chef 24" propane.


----------

